# fishing the Au Sable in Grayling..



## skainish (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey everyone. I'm about a 3 months into fly fishing (grew up in the south bass fishing my whole life) and I'm desperately looking to catch my first trout on the fly. Anyone know what'll be hatching mid May? Got some other tips for a fledgling noobie??


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

at that time the hendricksons and mahoganies and black caddis should be tapering off but you may see some. tan and olive caddis should start around that time and if its warm sulphers might start to pop.might be some march browns too. there should be some ever present b.w.o's and some stoneflies going too.stop into either gates lodge or the old ausable fly shop for current hatch info.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

If you are dry fly fishing, the Holy Water at times gets to be a bit "technical" and challenging for a newbie. You might think about sliding over to the Manistee and tossing some small (size 6-8-10) woolly buggers. You ought to get hooked up in no time. That's the easiest way for a newbie to get hooked into a trout (IMHO).


----------



## skainish (Apr 12, 2010)

Im heading there as well while I'm up there, thanks for the tip!


----------



## ScoutII (Feb 18, 2009)

The North Branch has a boatload of baby brookies if you hit the right holes, not anything to brag about, but fun to catch


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

skainish said:


> Hey everyone. I'm about a 3 months into fly fishing (grew up in the south bass fishing my whole life) and I'm desperately looking to catch my first trout on the fly. Anyone know what'll be hatching mid May? Got some other tips for a fledgling noobie??[/QUOTE
> 
> So do you know how to cast ? Have you had any lessons? Do you need lessons? I suggest you consider taking a few casting lessons at a fly shop.Pick up some fly hatch books for Michigan.I also agree you should stop by gates lodge.
> Early spring is really dependent upon weather. Its been cold recently. There is alot of water up here several branches and creeks to choose from with each section of river having its own water quality. On the Ausable starting from town the hatches start first due to warmer water. On the manistee up by deward the hatches last a little longer and start later. Mid may there is a good chance you will still have black caddis and hendricksons, as well as mahagonny dunns on the upper Manistee. On the water from town the sulphers might start.
> ...


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

brushbuster said:


> So do you know how to cast ? Have you had any lessons? Do you need lessons? I suggest you consider taking a few casting lessons at a fly shop.Pick up some fly hatch books for Michigan.I also agree you should stop by gates lodge.
> Early spring is really dependent upon weather. Its been cold recently. There is alot of water up here several branches and creeks to choose from with each section of river having its own water quality. On the Ausable starting from town the hatches start first due to warmer water. On the manistee up by deward the hatches last a little longer and start later. Mid may there is a good chance you will still have black caddis and hendricksons, as well as mahagonny dunns on the upper Manistee. On the water from town the sulphers might start.
> A long time ago when i first started fly fishing i started at the Manistee. I was making knots as i was flailing line in a whip like fashion with my fly rod.A kind older gentleman laughingly asked me if i needed help. I humbly answered yes. For about 2 hours that guy showed me more than i could learn in 2 years by myself. He gave me a box of hand tied flies and told me to one day when i master the art to pass it on.
> I live up here PM me if you want some help when you get here.


Pass it on to me!:lol:
I have so many knots in my tippet it looks like a rosary:chillin:


----------



## skainish (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Brushbuster.

I guess I should have said that I have about 3 months of actually flyfishing under my belt meaning that for 3 months, I have felt somewhat competent. 

I had a good trip. Got skunked on the Au Sable, which wasn't surprising, but I faired well on the Upper Manistee and at Goose Creek (caught some nice brookies.)

Funny story;

So I was standing on a bend on the Manistee where there is a nice deep hole throwing a Beaded nymph tied to a wooly bugger. I stopped to put on some more tippet when I saw a flash at my feet. A nice brown had chased a smaller brownie right into my feet. They both realized what they had done and immediately dashed back into the hole. I wonder if he got away?


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm just a little confused I thought you said you never caught a trout on a fly or did you just mean a brown?


----------

